# Time For A Change Of Truck



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What with the credit crunch, diesel prices and a four day week I was thinking about selling my truck and getting something else

Another only in America :lol:

I want one


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nice...I prefer something a bit Bigger though!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah but it's a Dodge and it only has four wheels, these F650's are huge trucks, makes mine look like a toy :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This one is on the US ebay, complete with optional 200 gallon fuel tanks BIN $60,000


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice...I prefer something a bit Bigger though!

What about this then


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The American auto industry is in deep because trucks and big engine cars don't anymore. Ford and GM are scrapping these models and closing or re-tooling their facilities. Didn't look at the prices yet but if you wait a few months maybe you can get one quite cheap as the dealers are desperate.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

And now for something completely different....................


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the 968 pick-up, very err different.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t understand why people who like these sort of vehicles don`t just admit that deep down what they really want is something like this....










Or maybe that should be one of these 

BTW I intentionally left the photo large as I know how much these guys love their big toys


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Love a spin in a Hummer not for the pose but just to see how she drives :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2008/11/18...ess-b-lifeline/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t understand why people who like these sort of vehicles don`t just admit that deep down what they really want is something like this....


The neighbours are already p$ssed off that I take up two parking bays so whilst I wouldn't mind a shot in a tank for an hour or two, buying one wouldn't be one of my better ideas.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

But then again,

cheap at Â£4K and probably does more mpg than my truck

:lol:

Tank For sale


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> But then again,
> 
> cheap at Â£4K and probably does more mpg than my truck
> 
> ...


I'd only be interested if it came with the transporter


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

wilfmannion said:


> I'd only be interested if it came with the transporter


Oh I don't know, I could have a bit of fun going to Tesco's in it on a Saturday afternoon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> wilfmannion said:
> 
> 
> > I'd only be interested if it came with the transporter
> ...


I saw one that had been painted blue parked outside Poundstretchers in th mid 90s 

A bemused Traffic Warden gave it the once over then moved on :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

track bashing them ain't fun :no:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > wilfmannion said:
> ...


Just the job for me then, I have lost count of the number of tickets I have had because mine doesn't fit in a standard parking space, either length ways or width way :huh:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> wilfmannion said:
> 
> 
> > I'd only be interested if it came with the transporter
> ...


Funny that....when my daughter was on work placement she used to go down to Tescos at Lee Valley to buy lunch for the farm, most times she ended up driving there in the JCB Fastrac, nice little beast capable of around 50mph with the 42mph ecu small tyre option, then retro fit the large tyre pack







 ......it took up 4 parking spaces and she had no problems with people denting the door panels! :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:lol:

Perhaps one of these will do!!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The JCB looks like it would do a job :lol:

But giving it some thought I'm going with the tanks, one for me and one for "M" and I'm getting the one with the gun 

His and Hers Matching Tanks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> With a max speed of 50 Mph


 h34r: had a spartan way over 70 in reverse once h34r:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

pg tips said:


> > With a max speed of 50 Mph
> 
> 
> h34r: had a spartan way over 70 in reverse once h34r:


 :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> > With a max speed of 50 Mph
> 
> 
> h34r: had a spartan way over 70 in reverse once h34r:


Was somebody shooting at you :lol: :lol:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Perhaps one of these will do!!!!


Oh yes Bry,

I've always wanted a Unimog. Brilliant name and too cool looking. Our mobile library used one when I was a kid, all us kids loved it 'cause you could run straight under it due to the ground clearance.

One day 

Andy


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo you can't beat the Mogs Andy!

The SBS ordered a batch of them not long back.










Seriously cool:- :tongue2:










Feck the chelsea tracktorrr :huh: that would go over em  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

:huh: robust bit of kit mate :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Must be seen to be believed!  with FULL volume.

Mog tackles any obstacle.


----------

